# Solved: Connected to LAN but not internet



## rbest9 (Jun 13, 2010)

My desktop PC connects to my home's network (LAN) (WIRED) but will not access the internet. We also run a Laptop and another Desktop PC WIRELESSLY and both of those are able to access the internet no problem.

The icon in the system tray shows the two computers, but doesnt have the globe next to it.

I have tried the following things to resolve it;

1. System restore to when I last knew it was working
2. Disabled the NVIDIA nForce Networking controller, through Device Manager
3. Uninstalled & Reinstalled the NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
4. Scanned for hardware changes in Device manager
5. Created a recovery disc, but couldn't get through the options I was supplied (drives were missing etc etc).
6. looked for a Vista Boot disc but can't find one.
7. Made sure proxy settings were "Automatic"
8. Checked all connections on my cables
9. Restarted the router

There were other thing's ive tried but as I've been trying to fix this for the past 6 hours my brain is a bit fried.

I'm tearing my hair out trying to fix it and I only have limited use of my sisters laptop whilst I find a solution. 

Please help :'(


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Use one of the laptops to make sure the cable and router LAN port are working properly.

For the crippled computer please show ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## rbest9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Here is the ipconfig details;

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Rachel>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Rachel-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-08-1B-84-51-C9
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-85-3B-3C-D9
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::40a0:bf3d:2fa3:ed27%10(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.237.39(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 218111378
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-10-63-DF-98-00-21-85-3B-3C-D9

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{1C6B7F0E-256C-4EBF-B0BC-FF7D4E5F8
611}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{F87D076E-907D-4EEC-AE17-CF0329F57
A38}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Rachel>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Try these repairs ...

(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or 7. *

Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## sid_tech (Apr 12, 2010)

If the above steps do not help then try the following

(Advised by Terry in one of my post)

Also try in Device Manager>Network Controller Properties> Advanced Speed and Duplex settings &#8220;changed from Auto Negotiation to 100Mps Full Duplex and 10 Mbps full duplex


----------



## rbest9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks for your responses i really appreciate it. The first solution didnt resolve my problem so i started the second solution but i couldnt find the network controller properties in device manager?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

In Device Manager under Network Adapters right click on the Network Controller - Properties - Advanced tab - for the Speed & Duplex property try 100 Mbps full duplex and 10 Mbps full duplex.


----------



## rbest9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Thankyou.... Still no internet  im gonna throw th thing out soon


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The ethernet controller is integrated with the motherboard so you would have to throw out the entire motherboard. Much easier and less expensive to just get a PCI or USB ethernet adapter.

I'm assuming that you are still getting an APIPA (169.254.x.y).


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Wait. We skipped over some stuff. Try *Safe Mode with Networking* and show an ipconfig /all for that.

What non-Windows firewall or security suite do, or did, you have on the machine.


----------



## rbest9 (Jun 13, 2010)

i only use the windows firewall and i use AVG Anti Virus aswel.

I'm currently running some scans at the moment, as soon as I can i'll restart in safe mode with networking to get a log on here


----------



## rbest9 (Jun 13, 2010)

heres the ipconfig ran in safe mode with networking;

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Rachel>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Rachel-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-85-3B-3C-D9
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::40a0:bf3d:2fa3:ed27%10(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.237.39(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 218111378
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-10-63-DF-98-00-21-85-3B-3C-D9

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{4B89E525-B2FE-4E02-B769-D671257BB
DE6}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{1C6B7F0E-256C-4EBF-B0BC-FF7D4E5F8
611}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{F87D076E-907D-4EEC-AE17-CF0329F57
A38}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## rbest9 (Jun 13, 2010)

TerryNet said:


> I'm assuming that you are still getting an APIPA (169.254.x.y).


whats this?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

APIPA - Automatic Private IP Addressing

I think the NIC is defective. The only other possibility I can think of is a corrupted non-Windows firewall or security suite. If you have one, or used to have one, un-install it and then run the Removal Tool if one is supplied.


----------



## rbest9 (Jun 13, 2010)

i'll give it a go tomorrow when I have more patience with the thing! in the mean time i've purchased a USB ethernet adapter to see if thats gonna shed any light...

really appreciate your help by the way!!


----------



## rbest9 (Jun 13, 2010)

thankyou to everybody for lending their advice....

ITS FIXED!!!!

I bought a new network card....problem solved straight away!! cant thank you guys enough for your speedy responses though


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.  You can mark this Solved using the button at the upper left of the page.


----------

